# Almost all in normal range........LOTS OF LABS



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

May 24, 2012
Posted symptoms in earlier hashimo's post: dizziness bloodshot eyes cold lossof appetite feeling full
Any ideas what I need to check? Thought adrenal fatigue. But result was high normal
mess before 75mcg synthroid
TSH 4.36 H (0.27-4.20) uped synthoid 100mcg
FT4 1.16 (0.71-1.85)
c reative prot 0.03 (0-0.5)
creat 0.7 (0.5-1.1)
ca 9.9 (8.6-10.2)
anion gap 10 (3-16)
cortisol 7:30am 21.0 (am 4.3-22.4)
ACTH 20 (6-50)

wbc 4.7 (3.6-10.6)
rbc cnt 4.74 (3.7-5.11)
HGB 14.1 (11.5-15.4)
HCT 42.7 (35.0-45.5)
MCV 90.1 (79.5-96.8)
MCH 29.9 (26.2-33.1)
MCHC 33.2 (32.6-35.0)
RDW 13.4 (12.0-16.2)
PLT CT 199 (162-429)
Mpv 7.9 (7.0-10.9)
LYM 18.3 (15.9-47.8)
Mono 4.9 (4.5-11.8)
EOS 1.3 (0.3-7.1)
BAS 0.6 (0.2-1.2)
NEu 3.5 ( 1.8-7.5)
Lym 0.9 L (1.0-3.1) 
MON 0.2 (0.2-0.8)
EOS 0.1 (0.0-0.5)
BAS 0.0 (0.0-0.1)
ESR 5 (0-25) man diff not preformed 
NA+ 137 (135-145)
K 3.9 (3.5-5.1)
CL- 100 (98-107)
CO2 27 (22-31)
Glucose 96 (74-106)
BUN 11 (6-20)

ref not established for below results:
K UA 31.7
CL UA 32
Sodium ua 32

As stated before I have celiac and hashimotos. My doc will not preform thyroid panel or ferritin check. I have felt some improvement on new med but not as expected. Thank you for your help!


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

they are looking like you are headed in the right direction. but, your doc will not test Free T3? Bummer! You may need to self order or something else to get that one done because it does a lot for how you feel for the day and your energy levels.

what level of meds were you on before being raised to 100Mmcg?

Best wishes!


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

My synthroid was 75 mcg before this draw. I do have some improvement. But not as I expected it has been a battle to get the blood tests run. My doc is a family doc and I feel she.does not understand autoimmune diseases. I am desperate to get back to my old self....I am tired of feeling old-im not old there has got to be a reason for this......


----------

